# Tiny Spot in the Vision of my Left Eye, Floater or.....?



## SeaBreeze

I have an appointment set up for an eye exam soon, so I'm going to mention this to the doctor.  It doesn't hurt or really impair my vision, but I noticed for a couple of months now a tiny spot in the vision of my left eye, looks like it might be brown....not sure.  It's like if a tiny gnat was on the wall, but it's in the vision.

If I look up, it moves up, down, moves down, etc.  I used an eyewash cup and rinsed it well, at first I thought it was a foreign object, like dirt or dust.  It didn't go away.  

Does anyone here have a spot like this in their vision?  If so, have you found out what it is, a harmless 'floater' or something more serious due to again eyes?  Did the doctor do anything for it?


----------



## Don M.

That sounds like a "floater".  I had that issue about 5 or 6 years ago, and my eye doctor told me to start taking a 6mg. Lutein pill and a 1000mg. fish oil capsule every day.  After a few weeks on that regimine, my eyes began to improve, and after 6 months, or so, I quit having that issue.  I still take these pills every morning after breakfast, and so far, so good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Don, I've been taking 20mg of Lutein for a long time now, and fish oil several days a week, also eat salmon and lox (smoked salmon) often.  With the NOW liquid fish oil I use, one teaspoon equals 1400mg of Omega 3 fatty acids and I always take a tablespoon full.  Glad yours improved.


----------



## Keesha

I had a floater for a while and thought my eyes were really getting bad but at my last eye oppointment, my doctor said it had gone and that my eyes had improved. I was tickled pink because I didn’t think that eyes ever improve once we get older but they can.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Did the doctor say what caused it Keesha?


----------



## Keesha

No he didn’t but he is a really good eye doctor and exceptionally thorough . My husband only has one eye so we need the best and he was the one that highly recommended goji berries and Vitalux Advanced, also found @ Costco. My husband has macular degeneration in his one eye and it hasn’t gotten worst in the years he’s had it and we both give credit to taking the vitamins and having a great eye doctor.
Dried goji berries can be found at the Bulk stores.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear your husband lost his eye Keesha, I know it's crucial that he keeps the other one as healthy as possible.  I've had goji juice in the past but never took it regularly.  I shop at Costco a lot, will check out the Vitalux....thanks.


----------



## Keesha

You’re most welcome. He lost it in a DUI 24 years ago and has been sober ever since so it wasn’t all bad. 
Everything happens for a reason.

Good luck with your appointment and keep us posted.


----------



## IKE

Back in the early spring I was seeing a few more 'floaters' than usual and I was also seeing vertical thin line 'flashes' once in awhile, my ophthalmologist said the the 'floaters' are actually protein (the link can explain eye 'floaters' and 'flashes' better than I can) and both the 'floaters' and 'flashes' should go away and to use the drops below but if they worsened to come back in......I've had no more 'floaters' or 'flashes' in a few months.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog...-floaters-and-flashes-in-the-eye-201306106336


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> No he didn’t but he is a really good eye doctor and exceptionally thorough . My husband only has one eye so we need the best and he was the one that highly recommended goji berries and Vitalux Advanced, also found @ Costco. My husband has macular degeneration in his one eye and it hasn’t gotten worst in the years he’s had it and we both give credit to taking the vitamins and having a great eye doctor.
> Dried goji berries can be found at the Bulk stores.



Please explain a little more about the goji berries.  Do you make tea from them?  How do you ingest them and how much do you take?  I'll also look into Vitalux Advanced.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Please explain a little more about the goji berries.  Do you make tea from them?  How do you ingest them and how much do you take?  I'll also look into Vitalux Advanced.  Thanks for the tip.



My husband buys dried goji berries and takes approximately 15 of them a day. They are fairly pricey. I think goji berry juice would work even better but I’m not sure where to find it. I’ll look into it more for you Starsong but they seem to be working really well. 

I’d also like to mention that I used to have a stigmatism in one eye and there is no stigmatism now. That completely vanished. 
I can actually wear contact lenses if I wanted to now but a few years ago I couldn’t because of the stigmatism. I was VERY surprised at how improved my eyes were.


----------



## toffee

i have a floater - wondered what it was at first ' most of the time i dont know its there  ' but i will try what i have just read up above .


----------



## Keesha

Oh and Seabreeze. During an eye exam there’s usually an option to get drops given that allow the eye doctor to look at the back of your eyes . It usually costs about $60 . ( approximately $45 US )

Get it done. These drops allow you to get the back of your eyes X rayed so they can see what’s going on with your eyes. Your vision will be VERY sensitive after the drops so you should have someone drive you. Also bring some some sunglasses that day even if it’s not sunny . It will give your eyes some relief from the drops. 

These drops can help detect macular degeneration which is what you could possibly have BUT I don’t know and don’t want to scare you. Luckily your eye doctor can tell you all of this when you see him/her  because the results are instant.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> My husband buys dried goji berries and takes approximately 15 of them a day. They are fairly pricey. I think goji berry juice would work even better but I’m not sure where to find it. I’ll look into it more for you Starsong but they seem to be working really well.



So he eats them dried?  Are they the texture of raisins?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I've had floaters for many years. The doctor said they are harmless and we get them as we age. It is really a reflection from the back of the eye. The back of the eye can sag a bit and the floater is the reflection of that. It sounds horrible but harmless and does not affect vision. SeaBreeze it is best to have it checked out though.


----------



## jaminhealth

I have had some floaters for probably 20 yrs since I was about 60, and now 80..No reason for ME to see eye doc this...They are much improved now with my eye supports I take.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> Oh and Seabreeze. During an eye exam there’s usually an option to get drops given that allow the eye doctor to look at the back of your eyes . It usually costs about $60 . ( approximately $45 US )
> 
> Get it done. These drops allow you to get the back of your eyes X rayed so they can see what’s going on with your eyes. Your vision will be VERY sensitive after the drops so you should have someone drive you. Also bring some some sunglasses that day even if it’s not sunny . It will give your eyes some relief from the drops.
> 
> These drops can help detect macular degeneration which is what you could possibly have BUT I don’t know and don’t want to scare you. Luckily your eye doctor can tell you all of this when you see him/her  because the results are instant.



Thanks Keesha, they already automatically use those drops for eye exams, at least the ones I've had so far at Kaiser.  I was informed that my copay for the whole exam would be $30.


----------



## SeaBreeze

IKE said:


> Back in the early spring I was seeing a few more 'floaters' than usual and I was also seeing vertical thin line 'flashes' once in awhile, my ophthalmologist said the the 'floaters' are actually protein (the link can explain eye 'floaters' and 'flashes' better than I can) and both the 'floaters' and 'flashes' should go away and to use the drops below but if they worsened to come back in......I've had no more 'floaters' or 'flashes' in a few months.
> 
> https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog...-floaters-and-flashes-in-the-eye-201306106336



Will take a look at that Ike thanks, I already use Refreshe Tears.  Went to Costco yesterday and they didn't have this type of Refreshe, nor did they have the Vitalux that Keesha recommended.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Keesha, they already automatically use those drops for eye exams, at least the ones I've had so far at Kaiser.  I was informed that my copay for the whole exam would be $30.


Well that’s excellent.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Had my eye exam today (eyes are just getting back to normal focus), the exam cost $25.  The doctor said that my vision overall wasn't bad.  The floater was due to aging cause by changes in the vitreus gel in the eye, and since I didn't have flashes of light or other disturbances, I should just not worry about it.  More on the cause here.



> Your eye is filled with a clear gel called the vitreous. Eye or  vision floaters happen when cells in this gel form a clump or strand  that casts a shadow on your retina. The retina is the tissue at the back  of the eye where you form images.
> 
> Sometimes the vitreous starts  to pull away from the retina. This is called a “posterior vitreous  detachment,” and it is another cause of floaters.
> Floaters are most common in middle-aged and older people. That’s because of changes that happen in the vitreous with age.
> 
> Most floaters are caused by changes in the vitreous. If your floater is  caused by these common changes, you do not need treatment. But if you  notice warning signs of a torn or detached retina (floaters plus flashes  of light or vision loss), you need to be checked and treated right  away.



He said that I should continue with the 20 mg Lutein and any other supplements I use that promote eye health.  He said the Refresh Tears eye drops I've been using are fine.  I asked him about the N-acetylcarnosine eye drops for cataracts or aging eyes and he said they did no harm, but no set studies have proven them to be effective, I kind of knew that, since many 'new' supplemental treatments have little unbiased testing/trials yet....but good to know it wasn't harmful.

He said that my 1.75 over-the-counter readers were still fine for computer use or casual reading, but for small print like ingredients on a vitamin label, I really needed 2.5 power.  He said he can prescribe me glasses to make TV viewing, reading the wall calendar or the cover of a box of cereal easier, and have a bifocal strong enough to read a tiny ingredient list on a bottle of pills.  But, he said it wasn't mandatory and up to me whether I used the prescription or not.  He said my right eye vision was weaker than my left eye.

I had him give me a hard copy of the script, so I could go somewhere else for the glasses to save money if I chose to get them.  He said that the hints of the start of macular degeneration since my last visit haven't gotten any worse, just spread out more.  So, don't really have macular degeneration yet, no cataracts or glaucoma either at this point.

He said cataracts come with age and we all will get them before we die, many will have surgery for them.  He said if your 70 yrs. old, you had a 70% chance of having them, 90 yrs. old = 90%. But he said that heredity and other factors played into cataracts also.


----------



## Keesha

Good news Seabreeze.


----------



## IKE

That's great news SB.

I got back in today for my thorough glaucoma tests and I have good news also.....I don't have glaucoma but what I do have is "suspect glaucoma" (see link) which kinda means *if* the moon and stars align themselves just right I may very well develop glaucoma down the road.

https://www.brightfocus.org/glaucoma/article/what-glaucoma-suspect

I was not given any prescription medications (eye drops or oral) at this time but my routine ophthalmologist visits are now every six months instead of once a year and then I'll still have my thorough eye exam once a year.

I did mention to her that I felt that I needed new glasses because things were just a wee little bit fuzzy and she said that was because I had the beginnings of cataracts and new glasses wouldn't solve that problem only cataract surgery would.

She said that she felt at this time, unless the fuzzy was really, really bothering me, that she'd hold off on the surgery for now and that she would keep a close eye on things during my twice a year visits.

So not having glaucoma was great news and I'll cross the cataract surgery bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> ..I don't have glaucoma but what I do have is "suspect glaucoma" (see link) which kinda means *if* the moon and stars align themselves just right I may very well develop glaucoma down the road.



You have a way with words IKE:laugh: but you must be so relieved.


----------



## C'est Moi

SeaBreeze said:


> Had my eye exam today (eyes are just getting back to normal focus), the exam cost $25.  The doctor said that my vision overall wasn't bad.  The floater was due to aging cause by changes in the vitreus gel in the eye, and since I didn't have flashes of light or other disturbances, I should just not worry about it.  More on the cause here.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that I should continue with the 20 mg Lutein and any other supplements I use that promote eye health.  He said the Refresh Tears eye drops I've been using are fine.  I asked him about the N-acetylcarnosine eye drops for cataracts or aging eyes and he said they did no harm, but no set studies have proven them to be effective, I kind of knew that, since many 'new' supplemental treatments have little unbiased testing/trials yet....but good to know it wasn't harmful.
> 
> He said that my 1.75 over-the-counter readers were still fine for computer use or casual reading, but for small print like ingredients on a vitamin label, I really needed 2.5 power.  He said he can prescribe me glasses to make TV viewing, reading the wall calendar or the cover of a box of cereal easier, and have a bifocal strong enough to read a tiny ingredient list on a bottle of pills.  But, he said it wasn't mandatory and up to me whether I used the prescription or not.  He said my right eye vision was weaker than my left eye.
> 
> I had him give me a hard copy of the script, so I could go somewhere else for the glasses to save money if I chose to get them.  He said that the hints of the start of macular degeneration since my last visit haven't gotten any worse, just spread out more.  So, don't really have macular degeneration yet, no cataracts or glaucoma either at this point.
> 
> He said cataracts come with age and we all will get them before we die, many will have surgery for them.  He said if your 70 yrs. old, you had a 70% chance of having them, 90 yrs. old = 90%. But he said that heredity and other factors played into cataracts also.



Glad it went well, SB.   I also have one eye that is weaker than the other; my lens prescription is interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks C'est Moi.  I'm not used to seeing prescriptions for glasses, this is how mine reads:


****** *      Sphere           *Cylinder *        Axis        *Dist VA *       Add*

Right           *+1.25*             -1.00 *                   085          *20/25+ *      +2.25*

Left                 *+0.75*               -0.50  *                  085           *20/20-         *+2.25*


----------



## jaminhealth

IKE said:


> That's great news SB.
> 
> I got back in today for my thorough glaucoma tests and I have good news also.....I don't have glaucoma but what I do have is "suspect glaucoma" (see link) which kinda means *if* the moon and stars align themselves just right I may very well develop glaucoma down the road.
> 
> https://www.brightfocus.org/glaucoma/article/what-glaucoma-suspect
> 
> I was not given any prescription medications (eye drops or oral) at this time but my routine ophthalmologist visits are now every six months instead of once a year and then I'll still have my thorough eye exam once a year.
> 
> I did mention to her that I felt that I needed new glasses because things were just a wee little bit fuzzy and she said that was because I had the beginnings of cataracts and new glasses wouldn't solve that problem only cataract surgery would.
> 
> She said that she felt at this time, unless the fuzzy was really, really bothering me, that she'd hold off on the surgery for now and that she would keep a close eye on things during my twice a year visits.
> 
> So not having glaucoma was great news and I'll cross the cataract surgery bridge when I come to it.



For beginnings of cataracts I swear by Crystalline drops.  Now taking these drops at least 2 yrs and I'm sure there are supports to reduce glaucoma chances.


----------



## SeaBreeze

jaminhealth said:


> For beginnings of cataracts I swear by Crystalline drops.  Now taking these drops at least 2 yrs and I'm sure there are supports to reduce glaucoma chances.



Jam, is Crystalline the brand name, what is the special ingredient that you don't get in other drops?


----------



## jaminhealth

SeaBreeze said:


> Jam, is Crystalline the brand name, what is the special ingredient that you don't get in other drops?



Crystalline eye drops are homeopathic.

https://pureformulas.com/crystallin...or-cataract-15-ml-by-natural-ophthalmics.html

Scroll down to ingredients.  

And I mentioned I use Simalasn for Dry Eyes for many yrs and these too are homeopathics.


----------



## IKE

Jaminhealth I darn sure don't want my cataracts to worsen and I'm not in any way shape or form disputing that the eye drops you linked have had positive results for you but to be completely honest *I'm very leery about taking a homeopathic approach when it comes to my* *eyes*......the way I look at it is that eyes are not like fingers and toes to where a person could afford to lose one or two and still live a productive life, the same can not be said when it comes to ones eyes.

There is a compound called Lanosterol that has shown promise in dissolving / controlling cataracts (see below link of a short three page article) and the Wikipedia definition for Lanosterol.

http://www.optometrytimes.com/modern-medicine-cases/new-eye-drops-could-cure-cataracts

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanosterol

It just seems to me that if there was currently a safe and effective product available for dissolving / controlling cataracts surely my ophthalmologist would have informed me yesterday and if there is and she didn't inform me apparently I need to seek a new opthalmologist.

Up to this point what I have not done is do a search for "Lanosterol eye drops" so an approved product may very well be available now to the general public.


----------



## jaminhealth

Ike:  your choice and I use many homeopathics and they were here long long long before the toxic pharma drugs and surgeries came into our lives.  Hope  you find some support to also slow down reduce cataracts from forming, I have and I'm 80 and believe I'll get thru the rest of life and No Cataract surgery.

My next door neighbor is living with over a year now of a botched "cat" surgery from her Kaiser eye doctor...there are many botched jobs, not all come out perfect.  And if one can avoid any surgery, why not.


----------



## RadishRose

Good news, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Ike*, I just came back from Walgreens where I bought the Refresh Optive Advanced eye drops you recommended.  They're expensive, but I like them very much and will continue to buy them, maybe get a cheaper price elsewhere.  So soothing compared to the Refresh Tears I've been using.  Years back my mother in law got me to use the Refresh she was using, recommended by her doctor.  It was in a dark blue box/label, but they stopped selling that a long time ago, this Optive Advanced reminds me of it though. :thanks:


----------



## StarSong

Glad that all is normal with your eyes, SeaBreeze.  What a relief!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was just listening to this doctor on the radio, and there's another choice for eyedrops for cataracts and other eye problems.  Right now I'm using the one that Ike suggested, but I may try something like this in the future for my eyes.  It's called Can-C, the same ingredient I mentioned on a previous post here N-Acetylcarnosine.     SOURCE


----------



## IKE

SeaBreeze said:


> *Ike*, I just came back from Walgreens where I bought the Refresh Optive Advanced eye drops you recommended.  They're expensive, but I like them very much and will continue to buy them, maybe get a cheaper price elsewhere.  So soothing compared to the Refresh Tears I've been using.  Years back my mother in law got me to use the Refresh she was using, recommended by her doctor.  It was in a dark blue box/label, but they stopped selling that a long time ago, this Optive Advanced reminds me of it though. :thanks:



You're welcome SB.

I also like the way that it kinda soothes my eyes, the itching stops almost immediately and the way that it makes my eyes feel 'slick' if that makes sense.....you're right they are a bit more expensive than some of the others on the shelf but I like the way they make my eyes feel plus the fact that they were recommended by my ophthalmologist.

If I remember I'll ask my eye doc about the Can-C drops the next time I go in for a 6 month checkup.


----------



## Ronni

So glad your eye issue wasn't anything very serious!!!



SeaBreeze said:


> I had him give me a hard copy of the script, so I could go somewhere else for the glasses to save money if I chose to get them.



I do the same as you, get a copy of my RX (two actually, one for everyday vision which is a progressive lens so I can see both near and far, and then one for single vision for computer work and reading)  I buy all my glasses online at Zenni Optical.  Zenni.com  They have a very large inventory with a price point that can't be beat!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Happy to hear all is well with your eyes,SeaBreeze. I'm going to try one of those online eyeglass companies the next time I need new glasses. Now that you know those floaters are harmless I bet they won't bother you as much. That happened to me. Even as I'm reading and writing this I noticed mine again. In a few hours I'll get distracted by something and I won't even think about them anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well I ordered the Brite Eyes III drops online, one of the brands with L-carnosine.  The package had 2 small bottles, and I just got toward the bottom of the first one and decided to stop using them and return them for a refund.

  The drops stung my eyes every time I used them, twice a day and they weren't very soothing.  After a minute or so, the stinging would go away, it wasn't intense, just enough to notice it.  The day I stopped, I felt a mild, dull fleeting pain in or behind one of my eyes.  Drops I used here.

  I decided to stay with what Ike suggested for now, the Refresh Optive feels very good on the eyes.  Still wearing sunglasses a lot outdoors and taking supplements that are good for the eyes.


----------



## jaminhealth

The two products I use are Simalasn for Dry Eyes and the Crystalline Eye Drops for cataract prevention and they are both homeopathics and sting initally but it goes away.  This may be how the homeopathics are supposed to work.  Like adding like.  

The Brite Eyes product I have used but prefer to stick with the above....and of course the grape seed ex which keeps  eyes healthy too...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have another appointment this week for an eye exam, this time I intend to get prescription glasses mainly for reading and seeing things clearly at close range.  I'm seeing the younger doctor that I went to years back, who seemed to be very knowledgeable and nice.  I tried to get an appointment with him last year, but didn't want to wait months for an opening, this time I scheduled early.

I now have a black spot in my right eye also, and my sight is getting worse with time.  I have been wearing sunglasses much more than ever, but that doesn't make up for all those years I neglected my eyes.  I'm still using Refresh Optive eye drops daily and taking a supplement with 25mg. Lutein and 5mg Zeaxanthin.  Also Billberry, omega 3 fish oil, natural vitamin E, etc.  

I plan to take the prescription from Kaiser to a less expensive place to fill it, maybe America's Best or a place like that with a local store by me.  I don't want to buy them online, I want to do it in person and try them on in person.

I have a question for those who wear glasses.  Are you lenses made of glass or plastic?  I think, as in sunglasses, that glass is the better material for eyeglass lenses.  Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

SeaBreeze,I'm so sorry to hear of the problems you are having with your eyes. I also am bothered by floaters. Sometimes they are worse than other times. not sure about the black spot. Best to have that checked out. My glasses are made of glass. I paid $25.00 extra to have them made to filter out the harmful rays of the sun. I have sunglasses but have a tendency to leave the house or go out in my yard without them. It isn't a coating,it is built right into the glass. Cheaper than buying sunglasses although the drawback is squinting in the sunlight. For that I have a pair of cheap clip-ons if I go to the beach or lake.


----------



## win231

Last year, when I first noticed what looked like a crooked piece of black string in my vision, I rushed to my optometrist & she said it's a floater & some people get them at 40, some at 50 or 60 & some don't get them at all.  There is no treatment that works & it's part of aging, for most people.  I now have several, as do some friends.


----------



## Don M.

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a question for those who wear glasses.  Are you lenses made of glass or plastic?  I think, as in sunglasses, that glass is the better material for eyeglass lenses.  Thanks for any replies.



I've worn glasses virtually all my life.  Over the past several decades, I have always gotten polycarbonate (plastic) lenses with transition bifocals, anti glare and scratch resistance.  I go in every year for a thorough exam...dilate, etc.  I had floaters about 5 or 6 years ago, and my eye doctor recommend a daily fish oil, and Lutein(6mg).  He said the average body can only consume about 6 or 7mg....the rest winds up in the urine.  I haven't had any more floaters for at least 3 or 4 years, so I guess these vitamins have worked.  I get new glasses every year....good insurance....and my most recent exam, last month, actually showed a slight improvement in my overall vision.  
I much prefer the polycarbonate lenses, as the Glass lenses are much heavier, and slide down my nose.  I also make sure when working outdoors in sunny weather to wear my clip on sunglasses and a baseball cap to keep the bright sun out of my face.


----------



## Mike

I am sorry to hear that you are having eye rouble
SeaBreeze, I am also sorry that I missed this last
year.
I hope that all goes well for you.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruth n Jersey said:


> SeaBreeze,I'm so sorry to hear of the problems you are having with your eyes. I also am bothered by floaters. Sometimes they are worse than other times. not sure about the black spot. Best to have that checked out. My glasses are made of glass. I paid $25.00 extra to have them made to filter out the harmful rays of the sun. I have sunglasses but have a tendency to leave the house or go out in my yard without them. It isn't a coating,it is built right into the glass. Cheaper than buying sunglasses although the drawback is squinting in the sunlight. For that I have a pair of cheap clip-ons if I go to the beach or lake.


Thank you Ruth, appreciate your tip about the glass.  I really have had it easy, I'm in my mid 60s now and since I was in my 50s, just the use of over the counter readers were good enough.  Some folks have to wear glasses all their lives, since childhood and many have serious issues with cataracts, macular degeneration, etc.  I may have those issues in the future, hopefully not too soon.  My appt. is tomorrow, might not be on the computer for hours though, when they dilate my eyes, my vision gets blurry.  I'll be hanging around the Kaiser facility for an hour or so before I drive home, I live pretty close, no highway travel, quick drive.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mike said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are having eye rouble
> SeaBreeze, I am also sorry that I missed this last
> year.
> I hope that all goes well for you.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks Mike, my eye trouble doesn't seem to be serious at all, but I do need to wear glasses, the readers are not good enough anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze

win231 said:


> Last year, when I first noticed what looked like a crooked piece of black string in my vision, I rushed to my optometrist & she said it's a floater & some people get them at 40, some at 50 or 60 & some don't get them at all.  There is no treatment that works & it's part of aging, for most people.  I now have several, as do some friends.


Thanks for sharing your story Win, one eye is a small black dot, the new on on my other eye is like a tiny piece of string.  Neither of them obstruct my vision at this point.  I didn't know folks got them as young as 40, guess I'm long overdue.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don M. said:


> I've worn glasses virtually all my life.  Over the past several decades, I have always gotten polycarbonate (plastic) lenses with transition bifocals, anti glare and scratch resistance.  I go in every year for a thorough exam...dilate, etc.  I had floaters about 5 or 6 years ago, and my eye doctor recommend a daily fish oil, and Lutein(6mg).  He said the average body can only consume about 6 or 7mg....the rest winds up in the urine.  I haven't had any more floaters for at least 3 or 4 years, so I guess these vitamins have worked.  I get new glasses every year....good insurance....and my most recent exam, last month, actually showed a slight improvement in my overall vision.
> I much prefer the polycarbonate lenses, as the Glass lenses are much heavier, and slide down my nose.  I also make sure when working outdoors in sunny weather to wear my clip on sunglasses and a baseball cap to keep the bright sun out of my face.


Thanks for your reply Don, I know you've been using supplements for a long time now.  Great that you haven't had the floaters anymore, excellent!  I know what you mean about the glass lenses being heavy, I had a good pair of sunglasses that were glass that broke, got the same brand Serengeti with plastic lenses and I hate them, they just don't give a clear enough view for me the the glare is much worse than the glass.  I ended up getting a pair of glass RayBans that I like and use daily.  I think my insurance just covers the annual eye exam.


----------



## win231

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Win, one eye is a small black dot, the new on on my other eye is like a tiny piece of string.  Neither of them obstruct my vision at this point.  I didn't know folks got them as young as 40, guess I'm long overdue.


You'll notice them more when looking at a bright, white background - like a computer screen, a blue sky, etc.  And when you move your eyeball, they'll jump around - as they're trying to hide.


----------



## win231

Don M. said:


> I've worn glasses virtually all my life.  Over the past several decades, I have always gotten polycarbonate (plastic) lenses with transition bifocals, anti glare and scratch resistance.  I go in every year for a thorough exam...dilate, etc.  I had floaters about 5 or 6 years ago, and my eye doctor recommend a daily fish oil, and Lutein(6mg).  He said the average body can only consume about 6 or 7mg....the rest winds up in the urine.  I haven't had any more floaters for at least 3 or 4 years, so I guess these vitamins have worked.  I get new glasses every year....good insurance....and my most recent exam, last month, actually showed a slight improvement in my overall vision.
> I much prefer the polycarbonate lenses, as the Glass lenses are much heavier, and slide down my nose.  I also make sure when working outdoors in sunny weather to wear my clip on sunglasses and a baseball cap to keep the bright sun out of my face.


Re:  Pupil Dilation.  You might request a retina photo without dilation.  Your eye doc/optometrist should have an "Optomap" camera that takes a perfectly clear, digital retina photo without dilation.  The catch is:  He has to purchase/rent the camera, whereas he gets the dilation drugs for free.
I only had dilation once.  The eye doctor told me the effect would wear off in 2 hours.  My eyes didn't return to normal until EIGHT days.  You can imagine how I felt, since I thought I would be permanently blind.  I have since researched how dilation drops work & also found that allergic reactions are not rare.  The drug works by constricting the blood vessels in your eye.  I don't consider it worth the risk - especially when the Optomap camera does the same thing with NO risk.

By the way, one of the excuses you may hear from eye doctors who don't want to spend the money for the Optomap camera is:  "We can't get a clear retina photo with the camera."  A lie!  The photo is even clearer than with dilation.  Here's mine from a couple of years ago: (click on it to see the whole eye)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow Win, 8 days must have been very upsetting and disruptive for you.  I've had it done several times and the effects have only lasted a few hours, starting to get back to normal within the hour.  I have Kaiser Permanente, and I double they would let their doctors use a method that would cost them or their patients any extra money.  I didn't know about those cameras, thanks for the info.


----------



## win231

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow Win, 8 days must have been very upsetting and disruptive for you.  I've had it done several times and the effects have only lasted a few hours, starting to get back to normal within the hour.  I have Kaiser Permanente, and I double they would let their doctors use a method that would cost them or their patients any extra money.  I didn't know about those cameras, thanks for the info.


Yes, it was 8 days of hell - not knowing if I would ever see again.  And at my next eye exam, you wouldn't believe what the doctor suggested.  I asked him if he has the Optomap camera.  He gave me the same B.S. about it not providing a clear photo, when the truth is, he didn't want to spend the money for it.  When I told him why I wouldn't allow dilation & I'd have my retina photo done somewhere else, he said, "Oh, don't worry; I have another drug that reverses the dilation."  I said, "No thanks; why would I risk another bad reaction with another drug when there is a safe alternative?"
I got up & left; I didn't trust him.

If Kaiser is too cheap to buy the camera, it's worth it to have an eye exam at another place & pay for it.  My optometrist only charges $135.00 for a complete eye exam.  Unless you have an eye problem that needs medical treatment, an optometrist is qualified to diagnose eye problems.
By the way, the Optomap camera is not "new" technology; it's been here for many years.


----------



## charry

i have a pin point cateract in  my right pupil ..but ive had this  since birth....its so recognisable....people often comment.......not much vision from this eye.......my brain, has got used to telling the left eye to do all the work, so laser treatment wasn't recommended  .....


----------



## Doomp

I've had floaters since my 20's. They're annoying, but harmless in my case.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Got a very thorough exam today, paid $25 for the copay.  I got a prescription for glasses that I will definitely fill.  He said I had beginning signs of cataracts forming but I shouldn't need surgery for them for years.  Also the start of dry macular degeneration, but not bad so far, no bleeding or anything.

He said the supplements I was using were very good and to continue, also the Refresh eye drops were the brand he highly recommended and I've been using them for many years, so I'll keep that up.  He had me go to a technician afterwards for a laser scan and said he didn't expect anything to be wrong with it, but if there was he'd call me.  The tech said it was to see if there was any swelling in back of the eyes.  The dilation wasn't too bad today, was less than a half hour when I decided to drive home.

He said all in all my eyes were pretty healthy looking, from the prescription it looks like my vision in my right eye is weaker, 20/40 and 20/25 in the left eye.  I had them check my plan at Kaiser for eyeglass coverage, and there is none.  I'll be checking out a couple of inexpensive eyeglass places before I order them, like America's Best and there's a place inside the local Walmart.


----------



## debodun

I was swatting at bugs, then realized they were floaters or spots. My left eye is really bad with floaters, can hardly see clearly.


----------



## Kaila

If a large number of floaters appeared suddenly, at the same time, it's especially good to get it checked.


----------



## debodun

I've been to my ophthamologist twice in the last month. He never remarked on them. I think there's not much that can be done about it.


----------



## Homeschoolie

I researched high and low for weeks and found these Two excellent professional grade/quality eye formulas that (I Hope) help prevent eye problems and eye diseases and may keep existing conditions from getting worse. After reading through the posts on Macular Degeneration I was glad to see that I am getting at least some Goji Berry in one of these.

The hyperlinks below give the research and science about these formulas.

*Ocular Pressure & Retina Defense*

*Vision Essentials Gold*

https://www.drwhitaker.com/vision-essentials-goldhttps://www.drwhitaker.com/ocular-pressure-retina-defense-1


----------



## SeaBreeze

I purchased a two pairs of glasses with the best progressive lenses available at America's Best yesterday.  They were expensive, but I figured at this point my eyesight is nothing to skimp on. The less expensive no-line bifocals/progressives had smaller fields of vision which meant big blurry sections on the lens in the peripheral vision...not something I even knew about and definitely not something I would want.

Since I was already taking most of the supplements recommended by the Optometrist and AREDS, I went to the health store and bought a combo of Zinc and Copper, things that did not meet the dosing specs in my regular routine.  Will be a couple of weeks before I get the glasses, as they send out of state for the lenses to be made.

The bottom photo on this page is the lens I went with.

https://www.americasbest.com/eyeglass-lenses/no-line-bifocals-progressives


----------



## Homeschoolie

Doomp said:


> I've had floaters since my 20's. They're annoying, but harmless in my case.


Me too, lots of them,  what a pain in the @#%@@


----------



## SeaBreeze

I just picked up my progressive glasses and instead of the computer text looking more clear than with my over the counter readers that I'm used to, it is blurry.  I'm disappointed right now, but I'll give myself a chance to get used to them and hopefully this will get better.  It's only been a few minutes since I went online.  No matter how I tilt my head right now, the text on the computer is blurry.  I always have had my computer view set to zoom at 120%.

The top of the lens is supposed to be for distance, middle for computer and TV and bottom for reading.  The reading seems okay, and the TV isn't bad but I find I'm moving my head up and down a lot.  It's weird wearing them.

Has anyone here had a blurry computer screen when they first got their progressives, did it clear up for you?  How long does it take to get used to wearing these?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Kaila

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for any advice.



I don't have very good advice because I have never had those, but I have had trifocals, in the past,
and I wonder,
have you tried changing the zoom, to each of the different settings options, to see if ANY of them are clear, 
when you tilt to look thru that middle lense?

I am sure the progressives will take getting used to and some time, 
but it concerns me that no matter how you tilt, the middle does not make clear, your computer screen.
Is the computer screen distance from your eyes, movable?
I would try making adjustments, by moving the screen if it moves,
and by trying all the zooms,
to see if the lens in middle, will make it clear at all, in any situation.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Kaila!  I just went to a higher zoom and it was a bit clearer, but still not completely clear like my 1.75 readers that I'm used to using.  I did try zooming out too for smaller text and that didn't seem to help.  I will take your advice for the next couple of days and experiment with going further away from the screen or closer.  I can't move the monitor any further away, but I can move my chair back.

Maybe it's just too soon to make a judgement? I think I'll go now and put some Refresh eye drops in, my eyes seem to be getting strained, but I'll force myself to keep the new glasses on for the rest of the day, and hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila

SeaBreeze said:


> I think I'll go now and put some Refresh eye drops in



That's a good idea.
Also,
If you have any stairs, then take extra caution, until you are totally used to the new glasses.
I'd been told that was something to be careful for, when someone is adjusting to progressives.


----------



## Ronni

It took about 49 hrs for me to get used to my progressives the first time I had them
 And every time my prescription changes, there’s an adjustment period.

Give yourself some time. Give your body time to adjust.


----------



## Ladybj

SeaBreeze said:


> I have an appointment set up for an eye exam soon, so I'm going to mention this to the doctor.  It doesn't hurt or really impair my vision, but I noticed for a couple of months now a tiny spot in the vision of my left eye, looks like it might be brown....not sure.  It's like if a tiny gnat was on the wall, but it's in the vision.
> 
> If I look up, it moves up, down, moves down, etc.  I used an eyewash cup and rinsed it well, at first I thought it was a foreign object, like dirt or dust.  It didn't go away.
> 
> Does anyone here have a spot like this in their vision?  If so, have you found out what it is, a harmless 'floater' or something more serious due to again eyes?  Did the doctor do anything for it?


I pray all is well SeaBreeze.  It does not sound too serious.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> So he eats them dried?  Are they the texture of raisins?


I’m sorry @StarSong . I missed this. Yes they are dried just like raisins. They even are known to stabilize blood sugar levels 

Here’s some information on them
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322693.php


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kaila said:


> If you have any stairs, then take extra caution, until you are totally used to the new glasses.
> I'd been told that was something to be careful for, when someone is adjusting to progressives.



Thank you Kaila, I did go up and down the stairs this evening doing laundry in the basement, it wasn't too bad but I was careful.



Ronni said:


> It took about 49 hrs for me to get used to my progressives the first time I had them
> And every time my prescription changes, there’s an adjustment period.
> 
> Give yourself some time. Give your body time to adjust.



Thanks for sharing your experience Ronni, much appreciated.  I will give it time.



Ladybj said:


> pray all is well SeaBreeze. It does not sound too serious. Keep us posted.



Thanks Ladybj, I don't think it's serious, just a bit strange today, computer still blurred, haven't spent much time on it.  Will update if there's any improvement.


----------



## Robert59

I have a cousin that has macular degeneration from being a welder his eye doctor said. Been a welder for 30 years and is now 60 years old.

Myself I also take shots in my left eye for weeks for Diabetic eye damage.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robert59 said:


> I have a cousin that has macular degeneration from being a welder his eye doctor said. Been a welder for 30 years and is now 60 years old.
> 
> Myself I also take shots in my left eye for weeks for Diabetic eye damage.


Sorry to hear about your cousin Robert.  I know I've seen welders in the workplace over the years and have always wondered about how their vision was protected.  It seemed they provided their own protective eye wear as opposed to the employer providing quality goggles.  Sometimes they seemed like they were rushed to do a job and didn't even pull down their goggles until a minute or so into the welding.  I remember the welder's arc was extremely bright and dangerous.

I can't imagine how it feels to have to take shots directly into your eye, my heart goes out to you.  How long after you were diagnosed with Diabetes did you begin to have serious eye damage?


----------



## Robert59

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear about your cousin Robert.  I know I've seen welders in the workplace over the years and have always wondered about how their vision was protected.  It seemed they provided their own protective eye wear as opposed to the employer providing quality goggles.  Sometimes they seemed like they were rushed to do a job and didn't even pull down their goggles until a minute or so into the welding.  I remember the welder's arc was extremely bright and dangerous.
> 
> I can't imagine how it feels to have to take shots directly into your eye, my heart goes out to you.  How long after you were diagnosed with Diabetes did you begin to have serious eye damage?


Have had diabetes since 2003 and shots are in the corner of eye which makes it not painful. But eye doctor does numb the place where needle goes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robert59 said:


> Have had diabetes since 2003 and shots are in the corner of eye which makes it not painful. But eye doctor does numb the place where needle goes.


That's good, numbing has to help.  Hope the shots help you.  What exactly do they do for your eye.  Do they help with vision, or pain?


----------



## Robert59

It helps to bring the swelling down behind the eye ball. The shots are 500 dollars each which my health insurance pays.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Robert59 said:


> It helps to bring the swelling down behind the eye ball. The shots are 500 dollars each which my health insurance pays.


Sounds very expensive, I'm glad to hear that your insurance helps to pay for them.  My last eye exam included a scan to see if there was swelling behind the eye, I assume things were normal as the doctor didn't contact me saying otherwise.

  i've never been diagnosed with diabetes, but it is in my immediate family and my glucose numbers were high over the years, but not high enough to be considered pre-diabetes.  An old A1C reading was 6.1 if I remember correctly, my last reading for free was 5.6.  I still eat sweets, am a bit overweight, but I take supplement to help control blood sugar like Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon.  Don't know for a fact that they are helping, but the certainly seems they are.


----------



## Mike

SeaBreeze, it is upsetting to hear thet you glasses are not
fit for purpose, to get the blurring of the text stopped you
will need to get the presccription adjusted.

I am not an optician, but when I do go to one the most, to
me, important information that I give the optician is the
distance from where I sit to the computer screen, I supply
two measurements the closest and the furthest, there is not
very much difference, but they can play with them and give
perfect glasses, I do have a second pair of glasses for the
PC only, which gives me a larger area to read through and
the bi-focals are for distance and reading books or papers
only.

The third strip in tri-focals for the PC is a step too far in my
estimation.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaBreeze said:


> The bottom photo on this page is the lens I went with.
> 
> https://www.americasbest.com/eyeglass-lenses/no-line-bifocals-progressives





Ladybj said:


> I pray all is well SeaBreeze. It does not sound too serious. Keep us posted.



Well, it's been a while and I've been struggling with the eyeglasses, very unhappy but I forced myself to wear them daily at home and out in the stores shopping, but not walking outdoors or driving, don't really need them for that.

As time went on, I started to question whether the lenses in my glasses were the best ones, and most expensive ones that I paid for.  They were the ones with the widest field of view, HD and also had Never Glare coating.  Today I called up the store and spoke to the man who sold me the glasses, he had the good progressive lenses also in his glasses.

I told him that I would like it verified that the lenses in my glasses are the lenses I ordered.  He said he had a machine that could tell him if I had the right lenses.  He came out from the back and was very apologetic.  He said that they put the cheaper lenses in my glasses, not the ones with the wider field of vision that I ordered.  He reordered, and told me he was going to make it right.  So, in one to two weeks I should get a call to pick them up.  Fingers crossed that they will be right and I will be able to tolerate using them without going crosseyed.


----------



## Kaila

Oh my, what a disappointing and terrible, and long, extended time period and upsetting experience,
this has been for you!  @SeaBreeze 

I am glad you told us about it. I had wondered a few times, how you have been doing with your eyeglasses.

Also, it is good for other forum readers, to be made aware,  that eyeglass lenses can be checked as you described, and that it is totally fine, to request it be done, anytime we are uncertain for any reason.

I hope the new ones will be MUCH better for you!  
Do let us know.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kaila said:


> Oh my, what a disappointing and terrible, and long, extended time period and upsetting experience,
> this has been for you!  @SeaBreeze
> 
> I am glad you told us about it. I had wondered a few times, how you have been doing with your eyeglasses.
> 
> Also, it is good for other forum readers, to be made aware,  that eyeglass lenses can be checked as you described, and that it is totally fine, to request it be done, anytime we are uncertain for any reason.
> 
> I hope the new ones will be MUCH better for you!
> Do let us know.


Thanks Kaila!  I figured I'd give the glasses I bought a really good try before I complained about them here or talked to the people at the store.  I was really happy that he told me to come in with them and the lenses could be checked by him right there.

I prepared myself to have them be not so friendly about it, maybe saying they couldn't check them and if I ordered certain lenses then those are the ones I got.  Perhaps to tell me there's nothing wrong with their lenses, and if I had a problem I should go back to my eye doctor and get a new prescription.  After spending over $600 for the two pairs, I would have had a very negative opinion of America's Best.

I was so relieved when he came out and said they were the cheap lenses and it was a mistake.  Like I told the salesman, people make mistakes but it's a good business who cares enough to correct the issue.  I'll definitely give an update on the new ones as soon as I can make a judgement.


----------



## Kaila

Are you still waiting for the replacement eyeglasses,  @SeaBreeze  ?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kaila said:


> Are you still waiting for the replacement eyeglasses,  @SeaBreeze  ?


Thanks for asking Kaila.     They called me up on Thursday, the 23rd, saying my reordered glasses were there.  I asked if the man who was involved with the reorder was there, and the woman said he was not there that day, but would be there Saturday.  I called this morning to make sure he was available for me to see, and someone else said he was on vacation and wouldn't be back until the 30th.

Sooo, I went in today, thinking I just need to get the glasses even if they can't verify that the lenses are the best progressives that I paid for.  When I went in, the woman had me try the glasses on and read with them.  I was disappointed, and told her that even though they seemed to be better than the last pair, I was still getting a lot of side blur.  She checked them and assured me they were the top quality ones I ordered, no doubt.

She ended up having me look into a small portable machine that measures distance between pupils, etc.  She said she wanted to change the 'prescription' for the lenses, not the one from my optician, but the one that measured the focus of the lenses on the glasses.  I went along with her, she was supposedly a part time manager of the store.

Now, I brought the 2 pairs of glasses home with me.  She reordered new lenses only, and apologized, and said she was putting a rush on the order.  She said they would be here by Friday at the earliest, or the beginning of the following week. 

I'm hoping for the best, have the latest glasses on right now, and hoping the new lenses will be better.  Well, see....hopefully.  Will update when I get the next set of lenses. At least they're apologetic and seem to be trying to get it right, no cost to me for the reorders.


----------



## RadishRose

good luck with this, Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Rose.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sounds like you've been through the mill with this SB.  Sorry you had to go through that.  I hope you will get a pair that works for you


----------



## Kaila

Oh gosh,  @SeaBreeze
I am glad you told us, because I had been wondering often, but did not want to intrude or to pester you about it. 

That is very sad, how many times , and how long the waits, you have had, for eyeglasses,
and even while you were willing to pay for the best ones for you, in the first place. 

I am sorry this has gone this way!  Though it is right that they are showing you politeness, and appropriate that they not charge you for reorders, till they get glasses that improve your vision!

What a long process, and I know it doesn't feel good to need to repeatedly tell them there's still a problem, but I am very glad you do!

I hope this will turn out worth it, in the longer run!  And thank you for sharing your update.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you've been through the mill with this SB.  Sorry you had to go through that.  I hope you will get a pair that works for you



Thanks Ruthanne.  ❤



Kaila said:


> Oh gosh,  @SeaBreeze
> I am glad you told us, because I had been wondering often, but did not want to intrude or to pester you about it.
> 
> What a long process, and I know it doesn't feel good to need to repeatedly tell them there's still a problem, but I am very glad you do!
> 
> I hope this will turn out worth it, in the longer run!  And thank you for sharing your update.



Thanks again Kaila, your thoughts and concern are much appreciated, you're not being intrusive or pestering at all my friend.  It is frustrating for sure, but if the next lenses don't prove to be much better, I think I'll just take them for what they're worth and live with them. It is hard for me to tell them that there's still a problem, I'm not a big complainer at all. The only thing driving me is the expense and the concern for my eyesight in my old age.

 Maybe progressives just aren't for me, but it's what my optometrist recommended and I don't think my prescription would even fit a standard bifocal lens.  I'm wearing the ones from Saturday now, of course I can see better with them than no glasses, without glasses I can't read the type on the computer at all.  I got used to wearing readers that magnified everything for computer or reading, but those weren't doing the job with reading things like the tiny print on a vitamin bottle, etc.  Plus, the readers came on and off my face constantly, because walking around with them on made me bug-eyed.


----------



## Ruthanne

> I got used to wearing readers that magnified everything for computer or reading, but those weren't doing the job with reading things like the tiny print on a vitamin bottle, etc.  Plus, the readers came on and off my face constantly, because walking around with them on made me bug-eyed.


Oh, it's so hard to read that print on vitamins and supplements, isn't it?!  I know what you mean...it's frustrating.  My glasses don't do the job with reading them at all..I always have to use a hand held magnifying glass and then it's still very hard.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, today I told them I wanted a refund and wasn't interested in their last reorder of lenses.  They said yesterday that the lenses were ready and I asked if the man was there to take care of me, the one who initially sold me the glasses and the one who did the first reorder because he verified that they gave me the cheap progressive lenses, not the top of the line that I ordered and paid over $600. for (2 pr.).

They said he wasn't there yesterday, but would be in today after 9:30am.  I called around 11 after my dog walk and they said he wasn't there today.  I became angry and said I was just told yesterday that he would.  This was a repeat of the last time I wanted him to be there when the glasses he reordered for me with the lenses I paid for were there.  They were ready on Thursday, they said he wouldn't be there until Saturday, then on Saturday they said that he was gone for a whole week on vacation, so that set me off.

On Feb. 10, it will have been 2 months into this America's Best glasses nightmare, I felt I wasted enough time with their shoddy service and lenses and didn't want to devote any more time only to get frustrated again and be told they have to reorder.  They credited my credit card, and I'm done with them, once it shows with my credit card company....I don't trust them at all to do things right, I will make sure my money is refunded.

Not sure at this time if progressives are good for me, not sure if they just had a poor choice of brand, Digivue, Digimax HD Ultra with Neverglare.  I'm going to take a break from this and go back to my readers until I decide what I'm going to do.

Thanks again to all here who were with me going through this, it's not a really big thing, but it's nice to have support and well wishes when we feel frustrated and disappointed.  Petty annoyances in life, where would be be without them.


----------



## Lee

Seabreeze, I came in late to this thread....sorry you are having so much of a problem with something as important as your vision.

I wear contacts most times. very near sighted and would need a seeing eye dog and a cane without them. They tried to talk me into contacts for both near and far vision in one and reading your story made me glad I just went for ordinary lenses. I just carry a small plastic magnifier, it fits right in with the credit card slots to read small print.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Lee, I imagine that contacts would have the same issues as progressives.  But I have to say that some folks are very happy with their progressives, while some other said they gave up on them.  Carrying a little magnifier like that is a good idea, I bought a cheap one that fits in my wallet, but it is very distorted, one side is smooth and the other has some rounded lines on it for some reason.


----------



## JustBonee

I hadn't read this thread until now and so glad that I did.   ...  I was planning to go out of my insurance network and make a visit to America's Best    next month.   I mainly  need new driving glasses at minimum,  and although I have AMD and who knows what else,  thought maybe they would be a good choice. ...  maybe not.

The ophthalmologist  that I was seeing last year first had me get laser surgery on both eyes,   and I  felt that helped some.   Then she didn't know  which way to go next with treatment,   so with drops and  eye vitamins in hand I left  her care.  

Like others,  I live with readers,  magnifying glass and driving glasses.    I thought  maybe another eye exam would help with understanding  my eye issues..  It probably won't.  ..sigh


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bonnie said:


> I hadn't read this thread until now and so glad that I did.   ...  I was planning to go out of my insurance network and make a visit to America's Best    next month.   I mainly  need new driving glasses at minimum,  and although I have AMD and who knows what else,  thought maybe they would be a good choice. ...  maybe not.
> 
> The ophthalmologist  that I was seeing last year first had me get laser surgery on both eyes,   and I  felt that helped some.   Then she didn't know  which way to go next with treatment,   so with drops and  eye vitamins in hand I left  her care.
> 
> Like others,  I live with readers,  magnifying glass and driving glasses.    I thought  maybe another eye exam would help with understanding  my eye issues..  It probably won't.  ..sigh



Yes Bonnie, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.  When I looked around online they had very few reviews and ratings, most of them poor.  The BBB didn't seem to have any rating for the company, and a few complaints showed there.

My doctor said that laser would be no good for me, and was saying that many who have it still need reading glasses, I know a couple of people like that.  He also said that at my age and with the beginnings of possible cataracts and macular degeneration, he doesn't recommend the surgery.

I may end up like you, just sticking with my readers although I thought prescription lenses were better for my eyes....still need to be convinced on that one.   I take all the recommended vitamins and more, since I've been using supplements like that for a long time. Since I don't need glasses for driving, I can probably get away with the readers, vitamins and eye drops....at least for now.


----------



## Kaila

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks again to all here who were with me going through this, it's not a really big thing, but it's nice to have support and well wishes when we feel frustrated and disappointed.



I know what you mean, that it isn't the hugest of issues, but it *is* an important one, our vision being very important in our lives,  
_plus, _when we spend _that_ much money, and do not get good service and a good product, then it all feels very stressful. 
Then, it is Especially unpleasant, in addition,  to be forced to demand the money back, and to "complain" but I am _v_ery glad you did realize that it is your decision to make, when to set the limit that they went far past!

I think you could call the credit card company one day later, to verify you were credited.  
And if not, then give only 1 more reminder call to the optometry office,
and then, if they don't, let the credit card company go after them for it, perhaps.
If you "threaten" them with your plan to do that, the office will likely apply your credit!




Bonnie said:


> Like others, I live with readers, magnifying glass and driving glasses. I thought maybe another eye exam would help with understanding my eye issues.



It might, Bonnie, but I would recommend the simplest of the choices....
Possibly just  ask for reading glasses .



Lee said:


> reading your story made me glad I just went for ordinary lenses



It sounds like that was a good decision, Lee.



SeaBreeze said:


> I may end up like you, just sticking with my readers although I thought prescription lenses were better for my eyes....still need to be convinced on that one



They might be, Seabreeze, but you could order simpler glasses, and from someplace _else_, of course,
if you decide to.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, today I told them I wanted a refund and wasn't interested in their last reorder of lenses.  They said yesterday that the lenses were ready and I asked if the man was there to take care of me, the one who initially sold me the glasses and the one who did the first reorder because he verified that they gave me the cheap progressive lenses, not the top of the line that I ordered and paid over $600. for (2 pr.).
> 
> They said he wasn't there yesterday, but would be in today after 9:30am.  I called around 11 after my dog walk and they said he wasn't there today.  I became angry and said I was just told yesterday that he would.  This was a repeat of the last time I wanted him to be there when the glasses he reordered for me with the lenses I paid for were there.  They were ready on Thursday, they said he wouldn't be there until Saturday, then on Saturday they said that he was gone for a whole week on vacation, so that set me off.
> 
> On Feb. 10, it will have been 2 months into this America's Best glasses nightmare, I felt I wasted enough time with their shoddy service and lenses and didn't want to devote any more time only to get frustrated again and be told they have to reorder.  They credited my credit card, and I'm done with them, once it shows with my credit card company....I don't trust them at all to do things right, I will make sure my money is refunded.
> 
> Not sure at this time if progressives are good for me, not sure if they just had a poor choice of brand, Digivue, Digimax HD Ultra with Neverglare.  I'm going to take a break from this and go back to my readers until I decide what I'm going to do.
> 
> Thanks again to all here who were with me going through this, it's not a really big thing, but it's nice to have support and well wishes when we feel frustrated and disappointed.  Petty annoyances in life, where would be be without them.


 Good for you on getting the refund. I would have done the same and have when the same thing happened to me.  My experience was with JC Penney..So sorry you had to go through all that nonsense.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> Good for you on getting the refund. I would have done the same and have when the same thing happened to me.  My experience was with JC Penney..So sorry you had to go through all that nonsense.


Thanks Ruthanne, and I'm sorry you had a problem at Penneys too.  I thought that was a higher class operation there.

 The good thing is when we stand up and say enough is enough.  I was thinking at one point that maybe I'd just settle for the last lenses they ordered, maybe eventually I could see through them better.  But, then I imagined putting both pairs of expensive glasses in the drawer for years and not using them at all.  Glad I didn't settle, I would have never forgiven myself.


My husband suggested that the next place I go to, maybe I should just try to order a pair of bifocals (line or no line), and only have two prescriptions on them, one for computer and TV, and the bifocal for reading.  And, eliminate the very top of the progressive lense that was for far distance, because I still see very well far off, and that was the mildest prescription.

I don't know if they can figure out what strength to give me on a pair like that, if they go by the doctor's prescription.  I think his prescription was for progressives, he wrote that on it.  But I don't know much about that.....just gonna take a break for now and not even worry about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kaila said:


> I know what you mean, that it isn't the hugest of issues, but it *is* an important one, our vision being very important in our lives,
> _plus, _when we spend _that_ much money, and do not get good service and a good product, then it all feels very stressful.
> Then, it is Especially unpleasant, in addition, to be forced to demand the money back, and to "complain" but I am _v_ery glad you did realize that it is your decision to make, when to set the limit that they went far past!
> 
> I think you could call the credit card company one day later, to verify you were credited.
> And if not, then give only 1 more reminder call to the optometry office,
> and then, if they don't, let the credit card company go after them for it, perhaps.
> If you "threaten" them with your plan to do that, the office will likely apply your credit!


Thanks Kaila, it was a bit stressful, I feel like a weight has been lifted not having to go there again and wonder what the deal would be this time.  They called me again, they just used a computer recording to tell me my lenses were ready to pick up, the seem very disorganized.  The manager who took my glasses and credited my credit card did not even communicate with anyone else there that I cancelled the order and wasn't going to be picking up the lenses.  I imagine on Monday I'll get another computer call.

I did call that credit card number today, just out of curiosity but didn't talk to anyone, just listened to the latest transactions.  No credits were mentioned.  Oddly enough, on the same card, I have another credit coming to me from Amazon.  I had ordered a case of Ginseng Up soda, it's a natural (not sweet) ginseng soda that tastes very pleasant.  I used to buy it from the local health store but they stopped selling it years ago.

It was a case of 24 glass bottles for $84.59, my husband really used to like it too, so I ordered it.  They took my order and confirmed it, then they sent an email that it shipped.  A couple of days later they sent me another email saying that the order was undeliverable and when they received the product back, they would credit my credit card.  They haven't done that yet, although that transaction was mentioned today in the phone recording.

I'll give things enough time to play out and definitely make sure I get the credits I'm due, I don't expect either company to do me dirty, I still have a little faith in human kind.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Ruthanne, and I'm sorry you had a problem at Penneys too.  I thought that was a higher class operation there.
> 
> The good thing is when we stand up and say enough is enough.  I was thinking at one point that maybe I'd just settle for the last lenses they ordered, maybe eventually I could see through them better.  But, then I imagined putting both pairs of expensive glasses in the drawer for years and not using them at all.  Glad I didn't settle, I would have never forgiven myself.
> 
> 
> My husband suggested that the next place I go to, maybe I should just try to order a pair of bifocals (line or no line), and only have two prescriptions on them, one for computer and TV, and the bifocal for reading.  And, eliminate the very top of the progressive lense that was for far distance, because I still see very well far off, and that was the mildest prescription.
> 
> I don't know if they can figure out what strength to give me on a pair like that, if they go by the doctor's prescription.  I think his prescription was for progressives, he wrote that on it.  But I don't know much about that.....just gonna take a break for now and not even worry about it.


Thanks.  Yeah, maybe you are right to take a break from it and not worry.  I'm thinking of doing what you said with the lenses and forgetting about progressives and the transitions, too.  I think I had an easier time with the bifocals that were a little glass at the bottom.  What a pain getting glasses can be.  I've been putting it off.  Best wishes to you for when you try again.  I hope it goes a lot better next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Update:  Hopefully this is the end of my long dramatic saga.   All this time I stuck with my over the counter readers, and my eyesight seemed to be getting worse.  Last week I went to Costco optical with my doctor's prescription, and explained to them exactly what I wanted.  A simple bifocal with reading strength on the bottom, and mid range strength on top for TV, computer, etc.

I ordered two pairs of glasses, both the same, and the cost was $200.  Much better than the pricey 'progressives' I tried to get from America's Best, which were around $600 for the pair.  Picked them up today and wore them while shopping at Costco, hung them on my shirt like I do my readers while walking through the store, and only put them on when looking at things and reading labels.

I have them on now while using the computer, and watched TV with them on while we ate supper.  So far so good, I'm sure these prescription lenses are much better for my eyesight than those cheap readers.  I held off a long time, but with coaxing from my husband, I went out and got the glasses.  My first pair ever, seems like a big deal to me, but I expect to be using prescription glasses from now on.

Thanks again to everyone here who offered advice and support, great to have that, much appreciated.


----------



## MickaC

I have always used prescription glasses.
Am very hesitant about the cheap readers.....was told they could harm your eyesight. 
With so many issues with eyes, i would always go to an optometrist.


----------



## Kaila

I hope these newglasseswill work well for you, Seabreeze!
Your husband was right, that it is worth the added expense for you to try again,
to hopefully get something that is better for you that you will use every day.


----------

